# a Cougar quickie



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Coworker asked if i had time to make a pen for his nephew that graduates from University of Houston this weekend.

Quick trip to woodcraft to pick up a "fire and ice" acrylic to with school colors. On a Sierra elegant black Ti / platinum.

Go Coogs!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. He should be proud !


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

dang nice..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice work, Spec...

Go Coogs... U of H '50


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I didn't know you had it in ya!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Nice work, Spec...
> 
> Go Coogs... U of H '50


I'm class of Double Naught!

'00


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet pen!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that pen just turned into an order for four more pens - sweet!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> that pen just turned into an order for four more pens - sweet!


That's pretty cool.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> that pen just turned into an order for four more pens - sweet!


A *REAL* loyal, devoted Cougar would be happy to just GIVE those beautiful UH pens to his fellow Alumni......:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hey now...if I had that double-wide that you got, I could afford to do that...although a senior Cougar around here might keep an eye on his mailbox in a week or so.

I'm making them for coworkers, so they are getting a good discount.


----------

